
Zsh Configuration from the Ground Up - pmoriarty
https://zanshin.net/2013/02/02/zsh-configuration-from-the-ground-up/
======
anderscarling
I can't encourage people enough to actually set up their zsh manually instead
of running a configuration framework.

I spent a few hours on this about a year back and went from over 2s to about
0.15s for a full run of an interactive login shell (`time zsh -l -i -c 'echo
"test"'`). No functionality lost, at least none that I actually used and cared
about.

Definitely one of the best quality of life improvements I've made to my setup
in recent years.

~~~
timewarrior
Couldn't agree more. I did the same. Big improvement in performance and I have
a better idea of how to customize as per my preference.

I was also worried about random code getting downloaded to my machine and
getting executed.

------
kuschku
I use powerline-shell in zshell, and was also extremely annoyed by the delay.

So, I decided to rewrite [https://github.com/banga/powerline-
shell](https://github.com/banga/powerline-shell) in go, and the performance is
amazing.

The latency went down from several seconds to 200µs (except when git is used,
then it’s ~4ms), and it’s fast enough.

The repo is at [https://github.com/justjanne/powerline-
go](https://github.com/justjanne/powerline-go). Here’s a small video showing
just how different the latency is:
[https://s3.kuschku.de/public/2017-08-21_16-43-41.mp4](https://s3.kuschku.de/public/2017-08-21_16-43-41.mp4).
Disclaimer: Although the original was MIT, I licensed my rewrite under GPLv3.

Improving the latency of software is just such an amazing quality-of-life
improvement, it was well worth those 10 hours of work.

------
t0mbstone
Pretty sweet collection of zsh shortcuts and tips.

Who cares if it's old, if it's still relevant?

Is there something out there now that is better than zsh?

~~~
fish_fan
Fish is pretty sweet. The biggest annoyance IMHO is that you have to use env
to set environment variables inline to execution.

~~~
dijit
My biggest issue with fish is that it has no way of letting me kludge the last
command like bash does. I have muscle memory for bash shorthands like !$ For
last word of the last command I executed or !! For the whole line.

It still catches me out with its sub shells too sometimes. ( () is equiv to
$() in bash )

Also. No control+R

Otherwise I think it's a beautiful shell and I keep using it.

~~~
ufo
The fish philosophy is that instead of "!!" you can use the up arrow to bring
up the last command from history and then edit it directly.

And the up arrow already does something similar to ctrl-R by default. No need
to have a separate hotkey for that behavior.

------
binarycrusader
Needs a "(2013)" tag

------
yummy
grml's zsh config is so good that I never wanted to change anything in it
(it's default in Arch liveusb)

Oh-my-zsh is for aliens

------
raverbashing
oh-my-zsh is really good. The only thing I needed to do was set
DISABLE_UNTRACKED_FILES_DIRTY="false" which is a default that really makes no
sense

Also find a theme that works for you

------
ben174
> alias 'devmount=mount_smbfs //ome:ch1cag0@localhost:10139/ome
> /Users/$USERNAME/Projects/devvm/'

Whoooops...

~~~
zan5hin
Provided access to a VM (@localhost). Not as big a whoops as you would like.

------
zaszrespawned
Please tag old posts as old posts. This was written on February 02, 2013...

